# SL4 Seminar



## SL4Drew (Oct 4, 2008)

Dr. Chapél will be conducting a seminar in Central Ohio on Sat. November 8th.  Many of you have read his posts here and seen his videos.  If you live anywhere nearby, I encourage you to come and see for yourself.  And plan to stay after the seminar for dinner with Doc and the rest of the group. We hope to see you there!

You can get additional info here: http://www.martialscienceuniversity.com/seminars.php


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2008)

SL4Drew said:


> Dr. Chapél will be conducting a seminar in Central Ohio on Sat. November 8th.  Many of you have read his posts here and seen his videos.  If you live anywhere nearby, I encourage you to come and see for yourself.  And plan to stay after the seminar for dinner with Doc and the rest of the group. We hope to see you there!
> 
> You can get additional info here: http://www.martialscienceuniversity.com/seminars.php



I'm supposed to where? Man I need to check my calendar more often. Is there any teaching on Sunday?


----------



## marlon (Oct 4, 2008)

SL4Drew said:


> Dr. Chapél will be conducting a seminar in Central Ohio on Sat. November 8th. Many of you have read his posts here and seen his videos. If you live anywhere nearby, I encourage you to come and see for yourself. And plan to stay after the seminar for dinner with Doc and the rest of the group. We hope to see you there!
> 
> You can get additional info here: http://www.martialscienceuniversity.com/seminars.php


 

HAH!  he's getting closer...!!  Unfortuneately Ohio is too far...perhaps, if there is anyone on the East coast (northern like) who is also interesterd we can get a few schools together to sponsor a seminar with Doc.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2008)

marlon said:


> HAH!  he's getting closer...!!  Unfortuneately Ohio is too far...perhaps, if there is anyone on the East coast (northern like) who is also interesterd we can get a few schools together to sponsor a seminar with Doc.



That would be nice, however keep in mind sir I only do a limited number of traveling lectures a year. I have to turn some down. I still have a job that likes to see my face occasionally to justify the paycheck.


----------



## marlon (Oct 5, 2008)

Doc said:


> That would be nice, however keep in mind sir I only do a limited number of traveling lectures a year. I have to turn some down. I still have a job that likes to see my face occasionally to justify the paycheck.


 

I understand completely, and while it may not always be obvious, i am a patient person.    so if not one year then perhaps the next  usw...

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## SL4Drew (Nov 7, 2008)

Reminder!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking forward to this in a few short hours.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 9, 2008)

That seminar ranks up to one of the best seminar's I have ever attended.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 9, 2008)

Can we get a breakdown of events.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 12, 2008)

The seminar topics taught by Dr. Chapel is too hard to put into words. I had several sheets of paper to write down notes. I did not use a one as I didn't have a clue how to put it on paper.


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

marlon said:


> I understand completely, and while it may not always be obvious, i am a patient person.    so if not one year then perhaps the next  usw...
> 
> respectfully,
> Marlon



I'm in NH now.  Perhaps between the two of us we can generate enough interest to talk Doc in to coming to the Granite State?  

If...he's asked nicely...and no one wears any Patriots gear...


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 12, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> I'm in NH now. Perhaps between the two of us we can generate enough interest to talk Doc in to coming to the Granite State?
> 
> If...he's asked nicely...and no one wears any Patriots gear...


 
Lets leave the PATS alone OK


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Lets leave the PATS alone OK



SSsshhhhhhh Terry...don't want to anger the good Doc.  And certainly don't want to anger Raider Nation.  They're bigger an' badder than both of us.  And they have more guns. :lol2:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 12, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> SSsshhhhhhh Terry...don't want to anger the good Doc. And certainly don't want to anger Raider Nation. They're bigger an' badder than both of us. And they have more guns. :lol2:


 
So true sorry


----------



## Doc (Nov 12, 2008)

*Who said that! Who said that!*


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

:wink2:


----------



## Doc (Nov 12, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> I'm in NH now.  Perhaps between the two of us we can generate enough interest to talk Doc in to coming to the Granite State?
> 
> If...he's asked nicely...and no one wears any Patriots gear...



Anywhere to see YOU!


----------



## Carol (Nov 12, 2008)

YAAAAY!

artyon:artyon:


----------



## Doc (Nov 12, 2008)

jfarnsworth said:


> The seminar topics taught by Dr. Chapel is too hard to put into words. I had several sheets of paper to write down notes. I did not use a one as I didn't have a clue how to put it on paper.



Thank you sir. It helps to bolster how difficult it is to learn the REAL arts from books and videos. I thoroughly enjoy sharing information with students like yourself. There is so much basic information that has not been taught to so many people. They seem to assume they actually "know" basics. Unfortunately, they don't. Thank you sir for being there and bringing Shane. I'll never forget how far he jumped and the look on his face when the nerve cavity was poked after taping his arm and re-assigning his muscle priorities. We'll do it again and get deeper next time sir. The old fat man loves to teach and the 5 hours we did wasn't near enough. What can I say, with people like you, the gracious Steve Hatfield, Dr. Bowers, etc. It was a blast. What a great bunch of people.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Nov 14, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Can we get a breakdown of events.


Essentially we learned how to step back into a neutral bow.  then we worked on drag step forward, drag step back, step drag forward, step drag back, step through forward and back and then change direction 90 degree and then the cover step.  We also did an intro to the hammering inward block and the vertical outward block and touched on an AOD drill. The drills touched on the PAM and the BAM.

It was fun and even intrigued my 15 year old son who I snuck in despite Doc's aversion to training youngsters.  The great thing was we had a room full of mostly black belts with a fair amount of red showing and every one just set to work learning Kenpo basics. Everyone had fun and 4 hours was not nearly enough time.

If Doc can make learning to walk this much fun I can hardly imagine how interesting his regular classes are.

By the Way Doc, Brant tried the step back, PAM the front foot at wrestling yesterday and was able to just stand there when his opponent shot to take him down.

Thanks for your time Doc.

Jeff


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 14, 2008)

Kenpodoc said:


> Essentially we learned how to step back into a neutral bow. then we worked on drag step forward, drag step back, step drag forward, step drag back, step through forward and back and then change direction 90 degree and then the cover step. We also did an intro to the hammering inward block and the vertical outward block and touched on an AOD drill. The drills touched on the PAM and the BAM.
> 
> It was fun and even intrigued my 15 year old son who I snuck in despite Doc's aversion to training youngsters. The great thing was we had a room full of mostly black belts with a fair amount of red showing and every one just set to work learning Kenpo basics. Everyone had fun and 4 hours was not nearly enough time.
> 
> ...


 
After I forst learned that step-back & PAM thing, I was able to hold a mosh pile from moving any further in a certain direction. They had to chnage directions, because they couldn't move me to get through me. Good stuff.


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 14, 2008)

Kenpodoc said:


> If Doc can make learning to walk this much fun I can hardly imagine how interesting his regular classes are.


 
AHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA  

they are a little bit different than his seminars


----------



## Carol (Nov 14, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> AHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
> 
> they are a little bit different than his seminars



I hear its the good kind of pain


----------



## Doc (Nov 14, 2008)

Kenpodoc said:


> By the Way Doc, Brant tried the step back, PAM the front foot at wrestling yesterday and was able to just stand there when his opponent shot to take him down.
> 
> Thanks for your time Doc.
> 
> Jeff


That can't be sir. Everyone knows it can't really be as simple as just "knowing the basics." 

We'll do more next time and get deeper into SubLevel Three. That is a lot of fun.


----------

